# New TT Regulations



## Sharky (21 Dec 2017)

I see in the December newsletter the following:-
Regulation 27(h) – the requirement that the starting order shall be arranged with the faster competitors spaced at not less than five minute intervals is no more. The regulation now reads: Only riders listed on the start sheet shall be allowed to compete. Save as otherwise provided, the Event Secretary shall have discretion to arrange the starting order as they wish bearing in mind the characteristics of their event and the need to avoid company riding as far as possible. It is not permissible to interpose in the starting order competitors in any other event except as provided for in the Regulation governing tandems.

This would seem to allow a starting order of slowest first, with the fastest man last. This could well encourage loads of riders who would now have a chance of catching their minute man. In my case and the current regulations, it was extremely rare for me to catch anyone. It should liven up events.


----------



## Ian H (21 Dec 2017)

Avoiding 'company riding' would seem to trump any other considerations.


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2017)

Sharky said:


> This would seem to allow a starting order of slowest first, with the fastest man last. This could well encourage loads of riders who would now have a chance of catching their minute man.



Early starts for me then once I've recovered


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Dec 2017)

I was always first out and last back....


----------



## Sharky (21 Dec 2017)

Ian H said:


> Avoiding 'company riding' would seem to trump any other considerations.


This is probably true, but in reality, if riders were seeded slowest first throughout the field, a rider in front would only be a few seconds slower than the rider behind and it would take a really good effort for the rider behind to catch him. With the current system, the 10 & 5 markers are expected to go through the field catching riders and although overtakes will be quick, the will be many instances where there are riders two a breast for a short period.

I know TT's will never be a spectator sport, but it would make it a bit more interesting if the fastest were at the back of the field, all being chased by the fastest rider on paper. At the moment the 2nd placed rider could easily have finished an hour earlier and gone home before the winner was declared.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jan 2018)

Sharky said:


> This is probably true, but in reality, if riders were seeded slowest first throughout the field, a rider in front would only be a few seconds slower than the rider behind and it would take a really good effort for the rider behind to catch him.


I'm not sure about that. If your minuteman is even just a few seconds slower than you it is a hell of a carrot to have dangling in front of you, particularly on the faster courses where you can see the rider in front on the long straight sections.


----------



## Sharky (2 Jan 2018)

Yes, but every rider in the event would have a carrot. Just think how exciting it would be for the last 20 riders.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jan 2018)

Sharky said:


> Yes, but every rider in the event would have a carrot. Just think how exciting it would be for the last 20 riders.


First man off wouldn't be too happy.


----------



## frank9755 (23 Apr 2018)

On one of our club events a few years ago with half a dozen riders, the starting order somehow ended up with most of the riders being set off in reverse order of rider strength. It led to four riders approaching the line together in a sprint finish.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> First man off wouldn't be too happy.


That'd be me, I don't care. Anyway when someone passes me I can try to chase them, for a bit. At our club event you go off in order of when you signed on. I hate the idea of being last and everyone gone home before I finish!


----------

